# What to call this? Mitered through spline? Corner inset?



## skogie1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I want to do a variation on this. I have a case that has mitered corners and I want groove the corner and put in an inset of different wood. It's like one wide spline. I may or may not run it all the way through like in the pic. I might stop it at either end before the end of the case. Sort of like this.

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/data/2580/medium/Dual_Offset_Corner-rounded.jpg

But I don't know what to call this joint. I'd like to search it for ideas and comments but I'm coming up with nothing.

What would you call it? Thanks.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would call it corner banding.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Heck if I know. Beaded lock miter? Lock miter with corner molding? It looks nice, no matter what you call it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's similar to a "binding ledge" used in 
guitar construction.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

That's what you call covering your butt when your lock miter cutter tears out. DAMHIKT


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> That s what you call covering your butt when your lock miter cutter tears out. DAMHIKT
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Nailed it, AG! lol


----------



## skogie1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I use that method a long time ago and finally found a picture.


----------



## skogie1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Alaska Guy, that's awesome, thanks!

Any tips or thoughts on the process? Thanks again. Could you post a pic of a close up of the detail? Maybe a corner? Thanks.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Look up how to install guitar purfling and banding


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Look up how to install guitar purfling and banding
> 
> - Rick M


No need to. I don't do musical instruments and I can't see myself ever doing that again.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I was responding to Skogie1


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I was responding to Skogie1
> 
> - Rick M


I would have known that if you used the "Quote" feature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Alaska Guy, that s awesome, thanks!
> 
> Any tips or thoughts on the process? Thanks again. Could you post a pic of a close up of the detail? Maybe a corner? Thanks.
> 
> - skogie1


I build that and 2 matching end tables back in 2003 for a guy at my work place. He saw them in some magazine and asked me to build them. I no longer have access to them. My old pictures are not very good but I'll post what I have.

All I did was take a 1/4 by 1/4 cut taken out of the corners with a dado blade and glued in the contrasting pieces. The top has turn bread board ends.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I was responding to Skogie1
> 
> - Rick M
> I would have known that if you used the "Quote" feature.
> ...


You would have known if you were paying attention.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I was responding to Skogie1
> 
> - Rick M
> I would have known that if you used the "Quote" feature.
> ...





> I was responding to Skogie1
> 
> - Rick M
> I would have known that if you used the "Quote" feature.
> ...


That is why we have a quote feature, so we don't have to pay attention. Why else wood we have a quote feature?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> That is why we have a quote feature, so we don t have to pay attention. Why else wood we have a quote feature?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Couldn't have said it better myself, AG.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> That is why we have a quote feature, so we don t have to pay attention. Why else wood we have a quote feature?
> - AlaskaGuy


LOL, fair enough.


----------

